# Cialis now covered by insurance



## Moppy1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Did you guys realize that as of 3 months ago Cialis 5mg / daily was approved by the FDA to treat BPH (benign prostate hypertrophy).  So now your insurance will cover it.  Basically free for me and I already got my script.  Have your doctor write the script for BPH and its basically free (small co-pay), at 5mg a day.  You can either take it daily to support your AAS-weakened willy, or save it up and hit 20 mg for anticipated romps!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome. Im gonna freak my doctor out the next time i see him with a laundry list of meds im requesting!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 20, 2012)

That is interesting. My GP won't even give me samples.....says he thinks I want it for "recreational use." I didn't know you could smoke cialis. Anyway, I have found that the 25 mg cialis at Manpower is the shiznit and is covered by Mastercard, Visa, or Discover.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, i've just started their finasteride and im on day 3. Still praying for a miracle...


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> That is interesting. My GP won't even give me samples.....says he thinks I want it for "recreational use." I didn't know you could smoke cialis. Anyway, I have found that the 25 mg cialis at Manpower is the shiznit and is covered by Mastercard, Visa, or Discover.



I dont get doctors... These people go to school for 8-10 yrs but some are so dumb and ignorant it aint even funny.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 21, 2012)

I get em cheaper from a UGL than the insurance copay.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Insurance companies already pay for ED medications


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 21, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Insurance companies already pay for ED medications




You are correct, but the co-pay is sizable, at least for my insurance company.  The BPH indication is a much much lower co-pay.  Its only $10 co-pay for me to get 30 pills at 5mg each for 1 month BPH treatment, while ED treatment was $90 for 3 pills at 20mg.  UGL is way cheaper for ED indication, but about the same for the BPH, and its ultra high quality and in pill form (more stable than the liquid stuff for research chemical companies)


----------

